# Kapampangan: buri mu/bisa ka



## jhia

ei (^_^)

I'm quite confused with these two.

My friend told me that when offering food I should say _*'bisa ka'*_ and not _*'buri mu' *_when in fact both share the same meaning.

Could someone please explain?

Thank you!


----------



## niernier

Hindi ko masyadong alam ang wikang Kapampangan pero ang alam ko ay may mga pagkakataong hindi talaga pwedeng pagpalitin ang dalawang salita na iyan. Pero sa Tagalog, "gusto" lang ibig sabihin ng bisa/buri. Tingin ko walang maliwanang na rule pero ishare ko na rin sa'yo kung ano ang alam ko. Stock knowledge lang.

Halimbawa:
Pwede mong sabihin _nanung buri mung ulam?_ (anong gusto mong ulam(curiosity))
pero hindi ang _nanung bisa mung ulam?_

Ang explanation diyan, ang _bisa_ daw dapat laging may action na kasunod unless implied na tulad kung sasagot ka sa tanong.


Going back to your question, if you are holding the food and want to offer it to somebody, I also think that both 'bisa ka' and 'buri mu' can be said. Perhaps you should also ask for an explanation from your friend. I am also interested as to how they differentiate the use of these two words. I think that this is something innate to them.


----------



## jhia

ei niernier (^_^)

Thanks for the quick reply.

Actually I did ask and she said _*'buri'*_ is used when you're dealing with intangible things, feelings, for instance.
Ex. Buri da ka = Gusto kita

_*'Bisa'*,_ on the other hand, is used for concrete things such as food and clothes.
Ex. When you're offering the food on your hand you say _*"bisa ka?"  (gusto mo?)*_ and if he/she doesn't want then he/she would say _*"ali ku bisa?"  (ayoko).*_

Halimbawa:
Pwede mong sabihin _nanung buri mung ulam?_ (anong gusto mong ulam(curiosity))
pero hindi ang _nanung bisa mung ulam?_

You're example is excellent. Believe it or not ulam was also the one she used to further illustrate. She said if you'll ask what viand to cook, the appropriate would be the one you provided '_nanung buri mung ulam?'_. Ang saktong sabi nya ay "pag ang ulam hindi pa luto 'buri' daw ang gagamitin, pag naman luto na 'bisa'. That's what confuses me. Sabi nya ganun daw talaga yun. There's no specific rule.  ​


----------

